# Headphone for chatting



## bubusam13 (May 23, 2011)

I need a headphone with mic basically for chatting. The mic should not be on cord and the mic arm should be long enough to reach my mouth. And should me comfortable. I don't want too cheap or too costly. *Please suggest me one.*

_I have some headphones, one of frontech. After using it for some hours, my ears starts paining. Another of artis, but it mic touches my cheek, so cant be heard properly. _


----------



## d3p (May 23, 2011)

Go with Closed ears Headphone like Intex Megaboom- INR 150.

*static1.meowns.com/item/image/1927/headphone-mega-b.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (May 23, 2011)

The prob with these low-end headsets s tat,
1.one side goes off in a few days.
2.the volume wil degrades over time.

@OP, wats ur budget?


----------



## bubusam13 (May 23, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Go with Closed ears Headphone like Intex Megaboom- INR 150.



The wire will get damaged within a few weeks.

My budget is 650. Can extend to 800 at most.


----------



## MegaMind (May 23, 2011)

Logitech ClearChat Preimum - Rs.580
Targus Music 'n' Chat Easy Stereo - Rs.525


----------



## bubusam13 (May 23, 2011)

A little problem. I like that Targus but I dont think I can find it easily on stores. Does the mic reaches mouth in that logitech one. Its mic arm looks firm.


----------



## MegaMind (May 23, 2011)

AFAIK logitech one is a good choice...


----------



## dineshkigul (May 26, 2011)

Buy used car, old car and car accessories in online at    Used car shopping  .


----------

